# اضخم موسوعة هندسية Kirk-Othmer Encyclopedia of Chemical Technology



## احمد بكرى (25 يوليو 2006)

volume 1 to 5 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5079702/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_1_to_5.zip.html 

volume 6 to 10 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5079826/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_6_to_10.zip.html 

volume 11 to 15 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5079996/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_11_to_15.zip.html 

volume 16 to 20 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5080188/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_16_to_20.zip.html

volume 21 to 24 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5080300/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_21_to_24.zip.html 

volume 25 to 27 
http://rapidshare.de/files/5080385/_Kirk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_of_Chemical_Technology_Vol_25_to_27.zip.html


----------



## م ب (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
ما اقدرت انزل الفايل 
ممكن تتأكد من وجوده و مقدرتنا على تنزيله
و شكرا


----------



## احمد بكرى (30 يوليو 2006)

اسف على التاخير فى الرد ولكن


----------



## william kamel (2 أغسطس 2006)

تحبة طيبة وبعد اشكرالسيادتك وارجو اعطائى تركيب الرخام الصناعى من ارسمنت و الرمل وشكرا لتعبك william kamel


----------



## المطوري (2 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="6 70"] 
السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان الملفات قد[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"] مسحت او تعطلت تعطلت[/grade]يرجى التأكد رجاء 
مع الشكر والتقدير
[/frame]


----------



## globe (5 أغسطس 2006)

file deleted. any new link ??? please upload other than rapidshare. and post here like hxxp or ht (not put actual link), b/s they know where we get links and forum. so be aware (client referrel).) .
thanks.


----------



## haadi (10 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم ....
أشكرك على الهدية و يا ريت تخبرنا و لو بعض سطوور عنها يعني إيش هي ز كتاب برنامج و الخصائص المتوفرة
مشكوور أولا و آخرا... أخوك هادي


----------



## globe (10 أغسطس 2006)

ht://rapdshare.de/files/7721370/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part01.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7721381/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part02.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7722002/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part03.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7722782/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part04.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7722115/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part05.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7722621/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part06.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7722771/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part07.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7723216/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part08.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7723299/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part09.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7726009/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part10.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7725021/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part11.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7724903/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part12.rar.html
ht://rapdshare.de/files/7723323/Krk-Othmer_Encyclopedia_Of_Chemical_Technology_by_BOREE_.part13.rar.html 


```
rapdshare=rapidshare
ht=http
krk=kirk
700 MB ISO
```
 en


----------



## haadi (11 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم أخي
الروابط على ما أعتقد مو شغالة ...
مشكووور عموما


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (11 أغسطس 2006)

اللينكات مش شغالة


----------



## haadi (17 أغسطس 2006)

لكم إخوتي الموقع ده يقدم روابط مباشرة 
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/cgi-bin/mrwhome/104554789/HOME
الإصدار الخامس من الموسوعة

لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## jassim78 (9 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز احمد بكري يرجى اعادة تحميل الاجزاء وياريت لو تقدر تضيف امام كل جزء الاحرف مثلا الجزء 15 هو للحرف L و M حتى يتسنى للباحث عن فقرة محددة الحصول عليها دون تحميل كل الموسوعة
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتنان وياريت تنقذني بسرعة بالجزء 16 لاني ابحث عن الميثانول


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

salamo alaikom

try this

Kirk-Othmer Encyclopedia of Chemical Technology
Kirk-Othmer Encyclopedia of Chemical Technology, 27 Volume Set

Book Description

The fifth edition of the Kirk-Othmer Encyclopedia of Chemical Technology builds upon the solid foundation of the previous editions, which have proven to be a mainstay for chemists, biochemists, and engineers at academic, industrial, and government institutions since publication of the first edition in 1949. The new edition includes necessary adjustments and modernization of the ******* to reflect changes and developments in chemical technology. 


Download
Part-1
Part-2
Part-3
Part-4
Part-5
Part-6
Part-7
Part-8


it's copied from the following blog
http://anuvinu.blogspot.com/2006/07/kirk-othmer-encyclopedia-of-chemical.html

thanks​


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

واليك يا جاسم ما تبحث عن الميثانول

اتمنى ان يكون ما تبحث عنه

انظر الى الملفات المرفقة

وهاهى ملفات التحميل ل kirk-othmer مرة أخرى

part 1
http://rapidshare.de/files/25231943/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part1.rar.html

part 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/25235171/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part2.rar.html

part 3
http://rapidshare.de/files/25238114/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part3.rar.html

part 4
http://rapidshare.de/files/25240772/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part4.rar.html

part 5
http://rapidshare.de/files/25243102/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part5.rar.html

part 6
http://rapidshare.de/files/25245251/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part6.rar.html

part 7
http://rapidshare.de/files/25247376/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part7.rar.html

part 8
http://rapidshare.de/files/25248690/Ency.of.ChemTech_-_Kirk.part8.rar.html​


----------



## jassim78 (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررر اخي العزيز


----------



## muslimonline7 (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الروابط جميعها شغالة

بالنسبة لل djvu reader فيمكنك تحميله من ذلك الرابط
http://www.lizardtech.com/download/dl_download.php?detail=doc_djvu_plugin&platform=win

أما بالنسبة لل reaction kinetics فستجده مرفقا في الرسالة السابقة كمرفق يدعى
methanol - ullmann's encyclopedia


----------



## منص** (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## طة محمد محمد محمد (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن ياخواني تساعدوني في بحث عن طرق الري السطحي


----------



## alfars 33 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور
ويعطيك العافيه​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور وياريت تغير الموقع الذي تضع فيه الملفات ...........


----------



## مهندس النهضة (27 يناير 2009)

all links doesn't work , i think it has been delete from the website


----------



## AYMAN AJJAN (28 يناير 2009)

*مخالفة صريحة!!*

شكراً لكل الزملاء المشاركين. غير أني أردت أن أحمل موسوعة الهندسة الكيميائية التي عرضها "أحمد البكري" فكان الجواب أن الملف غير موجود والتحميل من موقع يزخر بالصور الفاضحة!!!
أرجو التدقيق مرة ثانية في المشاركات ولكم الشكر


----------



## correng (14 فبراير 2009)

الاخوه الاعزاء الروابط حاليا لا تعمل 
برجاء اعادة التحميل

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## i_laith (15 فبراير 2009)

thank a lot for all .......Laith


----------

